# HGVC Washington DC



## buzglyd (Nov 18, 2015)

Washington DC should be open in a month or two from what I hear.


----------



## GregT (Nov 18, 2015)

buzglyd said:


> Washington DC should be open in a month or two from what I hear.



I would love to see a Washington DC location -- that would be a great addition.

I still hope that one day we get a Caribbean location -- I don't think it's that important to HGVC, but it would be a fill a hole in the portfolio.

Best,

Greg


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 18, 2015)

GregT said:


> I would love to see a Washington DC location -- that would be a great addition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was just in DC in Georgetown. I wasn't able to get over to the Embassy Suites to check out a unit but it is a great location. I have another trip to DC end of Feb. maybe it will be open by then! Open Season!


----------



## GregT (Nov 18, 2015)

buzglyd said:


> I was just in DC in Georgetown. I wasn't able to get over to the Embassy Suites to check out a unit but it is a great location. I have another trip to DC end of Feb. maybe it will be open by then! Open Season!



I missed this confirmation -- is it confirmed that there will be a HGVC in Washington DC, and if so, where will it be located?

Thanks!


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 18, 2015)

GregT said:


> I missed this confirmation -- is it confirmed that there will be a HGVC in Washington DC, and if so, where will it be located?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Yes it is almost done. They converted a few floors of the Embassy Suites similar to what they've done at the Hilton Club NY.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 18, 2015)

buzglyd said:


> I was just in DC in Georgetown. I wasn't able to get over to the Embassy Suites to check out a unit but it is a great location. I have another trip to DC end of Feb. maybe it will be open by then! Open Season!


I will be in DC from feb 17 for two weeks.  I am looking at staying at marriott mayflower timeshare units or if hgvc opens will try to stay there also.  Maybe we can schedule a meet up?


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 18, 2015)

So do we know if it will be a remodel of the current resort or a complete rebuild?


----------



## GregT (Nov 18, 2015)

buzglyd said:


> Yes it is almost done. They converted a few floors of the Embassy Suites similar to what they've done at the Hilton Club NY.



Interesting -- is it the one near 10th and K Street, or the one near Scott Circle Park (or is it some other one).

I am happy to hear this and will look forward to points charts and details.  Thanks for posting!

Best,

Greg


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 18, 2015)

Is it going to be like the Hilton Club New York or will it be available to all HGVC members?


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 18, 2015)

jehb2 said:


> Is it going to be like the Hilton Club New York or will it be available to all HGVC members?



I don't know any specifics.

I'll post something if I find out more.


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 18, 2015)

GregT said:


> Interesting -- is it the one near 10th and K Street, or the one near Scott Circle Park (or is it some other one).
> 
> I am happy to hear this and will look forward to points charts and details.  Thanks for posting!
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure it is 22nd ST NW because I was staying at the Fairmont and there is an Embassy near there.

It is a great area and an easy walk to Georgetown, White House, etc.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 19, 2015)

I am surprised they have not had more publicity about this new location.  I have heard rumors for a while, but have not seem much official news of a DC location.

Would think they would be trying to drum up interest in potential buyers, like they are doing with Maui and Hilton Head.


----------



## Helios (Nov 20, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I am surprised they have not had more publicity about this new location.  I have heard rumors for a while, but have not seem much official news of a DC location.
> 
> Would think they would be trying to drum up interest in potential buyers, like they are doing with Maui and Hilton Head.



I am interested in finding out more about Hilton Head, but haven't been able to find out many details other than google searches that don't really yield any specifics.


----------

